# Idea?



## dumb321

I have this old briggs sitting around and I kind of want to make a hotsaw out of it. Would it work?


----------



## 514mach1

probably not so well. They just aren't built to rev and put out big lightweight hp like a dirt bike or race cart engine.


----------



## LegDeLimber

Flat head, 5 horse Briggs used to be the thing in it's category of cart racing.
I haven't kept up with what they're running now.
Won't be very light weight engine for a saw and the splash oiling system wasn't built for
picking up and swing the motor like a saw gets handled.

google might accidentally bring up a link or two for some cart useful forums.


----------

